# Battle of the Heavers



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

In the $250-300 range what's the best Off the rack heaver..


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Imo,*

I would spend another $50 to $150 and get a true custom built. You'll be much happier with it. ....Hat


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

You do not have to spend that much money for a good Heaver. You can spend 150 and get a Ocean Master Cape Point Special. It is a very good Heaver and probably the best value you will find. I like the Fuji Aconites guides and the LS-7 reel seat. I also like that the space between the handle and the reel seat is over 30 inches. This gives you more leverage for the cast. Nine ounces of sinker and two ounces of bait and it will cast 100 yards with my pathetic casting stile. I use a Penn 545 Mag-T on my OM rod. I also use Penn squidders and a Penn 113LHW when I want to go light or heavy. 

Saint Croix has a rod rated at 6-16 ounces and I heard it is very stiff. I like a stiff rod but many say it prevents proper bite detection. I want to get one for my 113LHW and use it for shark. The saint Croix rod goes for 300 dollars


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I agree....*



eklutna said:


> You do not have to spend that much money for a good Heaver. You can spend 150 and get a Ocean Master Cape Point Special.


But he's talking about taking the next step to a $300 rod. Spend a little more and get a custom at that point. OM's are great rods but their far from a custom built blank of your choice. ....Hat


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

2 very good answers ya got there,,,
The Ocean master is one hail of a stick for the bucks and will toss anything your ever want to throw but as Hat said if your willing to spend that much ya might as well talk to a rod builder and get a full blown custom built just for you.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Since I believe he already has the Cape Point, I'd listen to Hat, spend a little more and get a custom. You won't regret it.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

customs... i'm sure are great. i personally don't have one though. yet

OM Cape Point = is a great rod and only for $150 at BPS

or if you *REALLY* want to spent 300 beans try the St. Croix hatteras heaver, its rated up to 16 oz. but it takes a hell of a lot of power to load the friggin' thing.

my choice.. the OM cape point.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

You may consider GLoomis or Lamiglass for an off the rack model.


Since custom has been brought up, what's the benefits of having a custom besides not regretting it? I shun custom fly rods, but I'd like to know what is good about a custom surf rod.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*I already have a Cape Point.*

so far a like my OM CP rod. I have not fished with it yet. But during my Practice sessions I can toss a 8 oz sinker 100+ yards measured(Thanks to Shaggy), and I don't even think its loading.. Not bad for a rookie! I can only imagine what it does with a 10oz.. Anyway, I know I'm a tackle whore, But I would like to have two heavers. The problems I have with customs rods are:

1. Warranty issues, From what I've read the better company's may cover the blank, but then you still have to pay a builder to rewrap it. If it breaks,,

2. Quality of work. I'm not in the inner circle. So i don't personally know any rod builders. So I would have to take someone's word for it. at $400 plus that's scary..

I'm not opposed to custom's, it just seems that a big name company are safer.. 

P.s. Shaggy does have a custom spiral wrapped conventional rod that's sweet... I would'nt mind one like that!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Pauky said:


> Since custom has been brought up, what's the benefits of having a custom besides not regretting it? I shun custom fly rods, but I'd like to know what is good about a custom surf rod.


Well, if your built like me and your arms are in that funny 1/2" range having your reel seat placed in The sweet spot makes it feel so much better when casting. Some blanks work better taking a few inches off the tip or the butt to make it load with the weight your looking to throw such as my Lami 1502, take 2" off the tip and it will throw 8&bait and doesn't take much to load the rod. My Inferno is built just a tad different than most with one less eye guide and it isn't wrapped between the feet of the eye guides so mine doesn't feel tip heavy and to me it loads easier than most.
Some guys love cork tape on the butts and some prefer shrink wrap, so the list can go on and on and I ain't rich and do own some stock rods and love them too but my go to rods are the customs.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*hey shooter*

where did you get your rod from.. If you want you can send me a private message..


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*You don't need to be in the inner circle.*



kmw21230 said:


> 2. Quality of work. I'm not in the inner circle. So i don't personally know any rod builders. So I would have to take someone's word for it. at $400 plus that's scary..
> 
> I'm not opposed to custom's, it just seems that a big name company are safer..
> 
> P.s. Shaggy does have a custom spiral wrapped conventional rod that's sweet... I would'nt mind one like that!


Most all of the builders people refered to on this site are TOP OF THE LINE! They take pride in their work and put their mark on it, new customer or old, it dosn't matter.

There is one co. that claims to be a custom builder, their NOT! I won't bash them on the site but will in a PM, ask around. If you don't know who already, you'll find out. Hint, kids like them with tartar sauce. 










It's kinda like golf. It depends on the level you play the game. I don't know many guys that play at a higher level that don't use customs.

That spiral that Bob has, he was recomened by a member of this site to get the rod. As you have seen, thats one sweet rod! .....Hat


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hat80 said:


> Most all of the builders people refered to on this site are TOP OF THE LINE! They take pride in their work and put their mark on it, new customer or old, it dosn't matter.
> 
> There is one co. that claims to be a custom builder, their NOT! I won't bash them on the site but will in a PM, ask around. If you don't know who already, you'll find out. Hint, kids like them with tartar sauce.
> 
> ...



Yeah, think he knows about them, but prefer mine with katsup!  

And, yup, every time I cast that rod, with the Avet I think and thank first Clyde for the "Heads up reccommendation", and Fish Hunter for the rod, love it. Pick and choose who you listen to, many are on the up and up, but can gaurantee, Hat won't stear you wrong.

Have Jeep will travel 

And for the record, most know I love the OMs for tossing big weights, but as the thread starter stated, wanted to move up, and glad I did. 

For up to six ounces (or borderline 8) it's the Rainshadow, Lamiglas, and five its the solaris.

But when times call for 8nb8 or more the OMs with the spinners, still, get my vote.


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

The new Breakaway HDX is out in the stores and it throws really well (I have thrown one). It is light in weight and easy to hold onto while fishing.
The new Diawa 35-405 3-piece is really a dream and due to stores this month (I have thrown it also), but will list for $399.00.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*35-405*

Are those the new trybeams? Are they wrapped with lowriders like the originals?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Shaggy don know who builds your rods but my lami is rated from 6 to 16.. With the additional 3 out the tip I would guess it would throw more than what its rated for..

IMHO the difference between a custom and an off the shelf guy is about 35 yards... Just a better qualitly graphite..

"The new Diawa 35-405 3-piece is really a dream and due to stores this month (I have thrown it also), but will list for $399.00."
I have one of these on the way for my personal use its rated from 4-12 can't wait to get it.. But its 13'3... 

kmw21230
Warentee issues are a peice of cake with a local builder.. If you deal with the factory guys they want shipping both ways which equates to around 100 dollars.. The fee for a rebuild is 100 and thats all new thread work.. If taken care of you will not break a custom on the cast unless you are Lum or Big ED..

All the factory so called heavers out there the blanks are made in china and you get what you pay for.. Their tollarances are way off from run to run and rod to rod.. I would feel more comfy with a local guy that you can reach out and touch.. Not by a big company that names the rod, I won't go there.. Well sorry so long.. JAM out


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

My concern with customs is the warranty; you don't know if the guy who builds the rod is around in 5 years.

What is the most important things with a surf rod when it comes to customs? Mine is load and good eyes, that's determined by the manufacturer. Is there anyone out there making their own blanks?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Place I work @ has been building rods since 1954 so that would not be a concern @ all..

What is the most important things with a surf rod when it comes to customs? Mine is load and good eyes, that's determined by the manufacturer. Is there anyone out there making their own blanks?

Actualy there is more to it, guide placement, spline (or natural curve of the blank is right).. 
Reel seat fit to your specs.. Factory rods and customs can't be mentioned in the same sentence.. I don't see Fuji SIC's on any factory rod.. Let alone Fuji New Concepts or Low Riders.. Even the hi end factory jobs like the Pro Guide are manufactured in China.. Much less strigent on their specs and tolarances... JMHO.. JAM


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

kmw21230 said:


> so far a like my OM CP rod. I have not fished with it yet. But during my Practice sessions I can toss a 8 oz sinker 100+ yards measured(Thanks to Shaggy), and I don't even think its loading.. Not bad for a rookie! I can only imagine what it does with a 10oz.. Anyway, I know I'm a tackle whore, But I would like to have two heavers. The problems I have with customs rods are:


If you can throw that far with that rod, a custom doesn't add much more distance than that. Alot of people have been casting for a long time, not all of them can hit over 100yards with 8oz. With 10oz, your distance will greatly decrease. Don't think the heavier the weight the farther you cast, it's the right amount of weight. Just get comfortable with what you have and once you master that then think about a custom. There are also a bunch of used customs out there for sale around your price range. If you want I can sell you my 1509 allstar, and it will cost you around that price range.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

JAM said:


> Shaggy don know who builds your rods but my lami is rated from 6 to 16.. With the additional 3 out the tip I would guess it would throw more than what its rated for..


Lami AIn't a custom, XS10MHC, rated 3 - 8.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Shaggy thats funny that means I have built 100rods this year that are built on the GSB-150-2mh.. A blank by Lamiglass put together by us.. You betch its a custom .. JAM


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

JAM said:


> Shaggy thats funny that means I have built 100rods this year that are built on the GSB-150-2mh.. A blank by Lamiglass put together by us.. You betch its a custom .. JAM


? No disrespect, but for what I paid for it, around $200 I believe, it AIn't no custom, but a sweet rod, none the less. Was just reading the stuff on the rod.

10', 17 - 40 pound line, 3-8 ounce ratings.

Maybe I am wrong, paid too much, or got a deal, but at the time didn't think it was a "custom", just figured a decent upgrade from OM toward a custom.

But as with others who are upgrading, teach me. How do I know it's not a factory rod, I don't know anything about the blank (GSB-150-2mh, as you refer it), so please tell me, is it custom, off the shelf, $200 good deal or bad?

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

JAM said:


> Place I work @ has been building rods since 1954 so that would not be a concern @ all..
> 
> What is the most important things with a surf rod when it comes to customs? Mine is load and good eyes, that's determined by the manufacturer. Is there anyone out there making their own blanks?
> 
> ...


JAM,

I know those things are important, but those are things the maker of the rod should have correct. Those things are a bit beyond the scope of my question. 

Is there anything that custom has--in the load of the blank--over a stock?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Shaggy 
200 bucks for that rod was a good deal.. Lami Glass makes Factory Rods as well as blanks for Rod Builders.. What you have is a hi end factory rod @ a good price I might add.. We buy most our blanks From LamiGlass then build the rods here.. The GSB-150-2MH is rated for 6-16 oz's with the sweet spot being 8nbait..

JAM,

"I know those things are important, but those are things the maker of the rod should have correct." Not if its made in China by a machine
Is there anything that custom has--in the load of the blank--over a stock?
Its like comparing apples and oranges.. If factory rods were better than no rod builder would be building rods.. And we would all be throwing Tica's ...for a hundred and not customs for 400 ya get what ya pay for in my book... JAM 
Today 11:27 PM


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

JAM said:


> Shaggy
> 200 bucks for that rod was a good deal.. Lami Glass makes Factory Rods as well as blanks for Rod Builders.. What you have is a hi end factory rod @ a good price I might add.. We buy most our blanks From LamiGlass then build the rods here.. The GSB-150-2MH is rated for 6-16 oz's with the sweet spot being 8nbait..
> 
> JAM,


So, I am correct, factory rod, up to 8, around 5 ounces and heads, six with chunks is pretty much close to optimal. Now, if "high-end" factory rod, would it be worth stripping and getting done custom?

Like I said, new to the custom stuff, would not have been able to afford the one I have without a heads up. Just trying to learn.

And thanks.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

Jam,

Are you saying that high-end rods are not even in the same class as a custom?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Pauky said:


> Jam,
> 
> Are you saying that high-end rods are not even in the same class as a custom?


Not sure that is what he said at all. Me, custom Rainshadow, which is great, but do love the apparent high-end off the shelf Lami. Yes, the Rainshadow seems to cast better, also seems to feel better in my hands, but honestly, and think I got a deal on both rods, the Rainshadow, just seems to become one with me, I can toss it better, hold it longer, but need to cut some inches off the butt for my size, but toooooo scared to mess with decent equipment.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*A couple of things..*



CrawFish said:


> If you can throw that far with that rod, a custom doesn't add much more distance than that. Alot of people have been casting for a long time, not all of them can hit over 100yards with 8oz. With 10oz, your distance will greatly decrease. Don't think the heavier the weight the farther you cast, it's the right amount of weight. Just get comfortable with what you have and once you master that then think about a custom. There are also a bunch of used customs out there for sale around your price range. If you want I can sell you my 1509 allstar, and it will cost you around that price range.



When I started with conventionals this year I was hoping for 70 yards by the fall. After talking to Big John at Tochteman's who said I should be able to do 100 yards in a month.. I started practicing 3-4 days a week.. Don't get me wrong my form is still sloppy... I also need to work on my thumbing.. But, 100 yards on my Ocean Master, Tica, Tsunami and St. Croix is doable. From what I read on here you guys are doing 135-150 yards.. Is that a falsehood?

Also, I love shaggy's rod.. But, If a were to buy it from him would that really be a custom? I understand that quality may be better with a custom, but part of having a custom is having one built to your body type. So if shaggy's 130 lbs and I'm 215 is it really going to be a good rod for me..


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Shaggy no I would not put the money into re-doing a factory rod, even a hi end one @ that. Your no gonna increase its range. Yeah your dead on with its sweet spot though right in the middle of the curve 5 and bait I would say would go the farthest....JAM 

Paulky, Yes that is what I am saying no factory rod will touch a custom... In distance, weight of the blank, load factor, guide system, reel seat. They just don't compare... Don't know if ya golf or not but the best analogy I can think of is ya can buy a K-mart driver and hit the ball well, but if ya realy want distance then a Ping or a Calloway is the way to go.. Same with fishing ... Better equipment is just that better, but @ a cost.... JAM


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

That is not a false hood I know some of the guys that have been measured @ 167 + yards with 8 0z's. Thumbing will cost you distance, if your reel is set correctly then ya hit it and forget it till its about to hit the water.. If your trying to calm down the line as it goes out, then something is not set right with your reel.. What reel ya using? JAM


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

JAM said:


> Shaggy no I would not put the money into re-doing a factory rod, even a hi end one @ that. Your no gonna increase its range. Yeah your dead on with its sweet spot though right in the middle of the curve 5 and bait I would say would go the farthest....JAM


Okay, now being a nuisance, but what is the basic differences from a factory rod "blank" on the high end and a blank used for building a custom rod? Well, other than mine is rated to 8 ounces.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*reel..*

I had a penn 525mag on there.. But i think i'm going to put a daiwa 30sha on it..


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

No way man are ya being a nusance man its fishing and its fun.. Built for you measure your arm length for reel seat position.. Taking a bit off the tip or the butt to accomadate your throwing style.. Choices of guides... Choices of colors.. Inlays, personalized.. I don't think they make a factory 150.. So there are just more choices.... Which makes it more fun.. I can tell ya this once you go custom you won't go back, ya might go poor but ya won't go back... Good stuff guys great fishing thread the onlly dumb question is the one that goes un asked... JAM


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*The Key to a 525 as told to me by Black Beard*

Leave the spool tensiner alone in the factory set position do not mess with it.. Control her with the mags, leave them on slow... Crush it it will not blow up often.. I have fished that reel since it came out and I have no problems with her and if your thumbing her you slowing the line down not the spool so you could be causing your blowups.. My thumb never touches the line or spool till she hits the water... try it.. IMHO the 525 is the better reel of the two... JAM


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

JAM said:


> No way man are ya being a nusance man its fishing and its fun.. Built for you measure your arm length for reel seat position.. Taking a bit off the tip or the butt to accomadate your throwing style.. Choices of guides... Choices of colors.. Inlays, personalized.. I don't think they make a factory 150.. So there are just more choices.... Which makes it more fun.. I can tell ya this once you go custom you won't go back, ya might go poor but ya won't go back... Good stuff guys great fishing thread the onlly dumb question is the one that goes un asked... JAM


Okay, then, really getting stupid here, why would it not be worth the cost to strip, rewrap, and cut the butt to my "short and sweet" feel, about 4" cut from the butt end, like the tip action.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*I do too*

I think the 525 is the better of the two reels.. But wouldn't you agree that the 525mag doent hold enough line..


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

kmw21230 said:


> I think the 525 is the better of the two reels.. But wouldn't you agree that the 525mag doent hold enough line..


Me, NOPE, 525mag has served me well from the surf, but haven't had to deal with a BIG toothy critter with it yet. Anywhere around the Bay, and ocean, you will be fine.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Shag the takeing off of the butt would be no problem and not expensive @ all new butt cap and a hack saw is all it takes.. But labor to redo the guides would not be cost effective unless ya did it your self....JAM 

kmw21230

Catch lots of Drum on her and ain't been dumped as of yet.. From time of hook up to on the beach right around 5 min give or take... 278 of 17 # is plenty for me... 535 mag would be cool if it threw the same way and is due out this fall from penn....Plenty of line no but enough yes... JAM


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*penn 535mag*

I did'nt know they were coming out with a larger model... good.. maybe I can find someno that will let me cast there's


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

JAM said:


> Shag the takeing off of the butt would be no problem and not expensive @ all new butt cap and a hack saw is all it takes.. But labor to redo the guides would not be cost effective unless ya did it your self....JAM


Now, asking another question, knowing the cut and butt cap is fairly easy, but, as a novice (read, as much of a bginner as one can be), would it be a rod to attempt to strip and wra mysel, or should I start with a less quality blank?

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*525 and Heavers*

This is what you can do with a 525 mag,25lb big game and a 12' OM lite 3-6oz "Florida heaver"









Even still,would prefer a 535,But the 525 can definately hold it's own with big fish


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*very nice..*

very nice..

So you would take a penn 525 over a daiwa 30sha?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

First off, well for me, one of the best threads. The 525 mag is a great reel for most everything I do, have a 535, but would love a 535 mag.

K, ya got a more than decent rod, a more than decent reel, and barring a butterfly ray from the surf, you most likely won't be spooled  .

Gotta say though, and thanks Jam, this is the chit this site is all about, not the where are the fish, but the help me be a better fisherman/fisherwoman.

Definately a top five thread in my book, been around here three years or so, and no arguing about that reel sucks, that rod is a piece of crud, but, me personally, well, learning more and more, and just from this one.

Excellent question K, responses have been great, and this will definately be a thread that will pop up in future searches.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

kmw21230 said:



> very nice..
> 
> So you would take a penn 525 over a daiwa 30sha?


Any day. (not doggin Diawa) Just personal pref.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*thanks shaggy*

I agree,, I really apprieciate all the help.. I have met some charaters on here.. but most of you guys are cool dudes,,,


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

For ease of the casting and dealing with the average surf critters (okay for me 20 -30 pound range, okay, my above average), YUP, but (and I have the Slosh 30), for bigger toothier crits, probably the slosh. Or may just figure out an easy way (well, at least for me) to mag my 535.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Enjoy passing on what others have passed on to me..*

Thats part of fishing.. None of us hit the ground riunning right out of the box someone had to show us something.. Been Drum Fishing quite a long time and over the years I have taken bits and pieces from folks kind enough to take me under there wings,, I have soaked it up from some the the most experienced fishermen/woman on the planet... I have said it before I ain't preachin just passing it on... 



Shag grab a 18 dollar walmart pole for your first rebuild, just to get used to it. Its not rocket science but it takes a little time to get it right.. Stick to the darker colors your blacks and dark blues, they will hide a lot.. JAM


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

*Mag that GS...*

Here Shagster...somebody shared this with me on the distance casting forum when I asked about magging my 545  . Havn't done it yet, but it sure looks simple  ! Hope it helps ya.

http://alamoareaanglers.homestead.com/MagGS.html

Very good thread by the way...keep it up guys!


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Redhorse said:


> Here Shagster...somebody shared this with me on the distance casting forum when I asked about magging my 545  . Havn't done it yet, but it sure looks simple  ! Hope it helps ya.
> 
> http://alamoareaanglers.homestead.com/MagGS.html
> 
> Very good thread by the way...keep it up guys!


That was me. I did it on my 545 it was real easy. I could do 100+ yards in the field with it first try. This was my first big conventional reel so I thought it was pretty decent. Now if I could get it to be an adjustable mag without giving up my clicker then I would be happy. But anyway if you are not satisfied with the way the 535 is now then I would say just mag it you can always take them back out if you do not like it.

John


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

BartyB: The new 35-405 is quite similar to the original Try-Beam, Just better. It does have low riders guides, is a near candy apple red color, stiffer for the heavier weights (the old one suffered with 8nbait) and the quality looks even better. It bends like a one piece buts packs great since it's a 3-piece and is very light in weight.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

JAM said:


> Shag grab a 18 dollar walmart pole for your first rebuild, just to get used to it. Its not rocket science but it takes a little time to get it right.. Stick to the darker colors your blacks and dark blues, they will hide a lot.. JAM


I don't disagree with JAM too much but I am just gonna throw this one atcha. Why start w/ a piece of crap blank. As one just starting to get into the addicting hobbie of building, I want to start with the best I can get. If I do good on my first wrap I got a great rod/ warrenty. If I do a job maybe not so good I can strip it down and start over. Either way I got what I want and not another dust collector. Once you got all the stuff you need to get started building it is VERY cost effective to build your own rods, and when you are asked on the beach with drum slime all over your pants, shirt, face and hands what rod you usin?. You can stand a bit taller and say one I built. JAM built me a great rod that is awsome but my next 75 I will do. Coure I might have to refer to JAM on some questions here and there.

Looking forward to my next trip to see ya John on the 25th..... Hopefully since I am supposed to go to settlement on my house on the 30th. Till then tight lines.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> In the $250-300 range what's the best Off the rack heaver..


Tiger Woods didn't buy his golf swing in a pro shop - he built it on a practice tee...


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2006)

Jamy et al,

I don't have a custom and I shun custom fly rods, but I won't compare fly rods and surf rods and I don't think I can argue strong testimonials from veteran surf casters. 

So, I can consider at least one purchase of a custom surf rod to try it out, but the problem between custom and stock is the reputation. How were you able to find a custom builder you were confortable with? I hear some builder named fishsticks (recommended by Hat) is real good on this site.  J/K

Seriously, did ya'll just go with word-of-mouth?


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

narfpoit said:


> That was me. I did it on my 545 it was real easy. I could do 100+ yards in the field with it first try. This was my first big conventional reel so I thought it was pretty decent. Now if I could get it to be an adjustable mag without giving up my clicker then I would be happy. But anyway if you are not satisfied with the way the 535 is now then I would say just mag it you can always take them back out if you do not like it.
> 
> John


Couldn't remember who hooked me up with that...but remembered where it was bookmarked in my puter  . Thanks John! I'll hopefully get a chance to mag that thing next week at the latest. If I bust my butt tomorrow running my errands, I might get it done sooner.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Seriously, did ya'll just go with word-of-mouth?


Lots of very good builders from the Hampton Roads area South into North Carolina.

Word of mouth? Well, yeah, maybe. Most of the people I fish with have their own builder. Lots of times the same guy builds for many of them. 

Wayne.
Clyde.
Nick.
Jim.
Lou.
Just to name a few. 


Find one ya like and stick with him.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Reason for wraping an wally special*

Whole lot cheaper if ya screw up which ya will... JAM


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hopefully they won't mind, and the mods won't either. PM these guys, ask questions

Chuck(skidmark)
popeye
Clyde
and 
Icemam

, and those I don't know of chime in here, don't want to leave out your quality either.

Let them know what type of fishing you do mostly, and even occasionally, they can put a great rod together for ya.

Me, would rather screw up a so so wally world, than halfway decent Lami (even an off the rack one), so would tend to agree with Jam

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Guy F (Mar 2, 2004)

Pushcart said:


> BartyB: The new 35-405 is quite similar to the original Try-Beam, Just better. It does have low riders guides, is a near candy apple red color, stiffer for the heavier weights (the old one suffered with 8nbait) and the quality looks even better. It bends like a one piece buts packs great since it's a 3-piece and is very light in weight.


Pushcart,

Where will these be available? Any other info on these rods would be greatly appreciated  

I'm a big fan of their 33/35 - 405/425 rods.

I'd like to check them out so that I can get one before Barty does.  

Thanks,

Guy F


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

For any of you that has an interest in learning to build rods, I have a suggestion. Wheels Reels blanks do not have any type of clear coat or any other finish on them. Not only does this show off the carbon fiber, but it makes the rods really easy to rebuild. Just cut off the wraps and start over. No finish on the blank itself to screw up, no having to cover up the areas where the last set of guides were. If you screw up, no sweat, just do it over.
Plus, they are great blanks.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Guy F said:


> Pushcart,
> 
> Where will these be available? Any other info on these rods would be greatly appreciated
> 
> ...


Mr.Fitzgerald, Don't you already own 90% of the original stock of Try-beams? We'll have to see who is the first to get a new one.
Pushcart,do the new ones have the adjustable counterweights in the butt cap as well?


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

I read alot on the "Custom" rod I feel in order to build one the builder would have to match the reel and casting technique and bait configuration in order to get optimal results. Same as with a drag car differant drivers can achieve differant results. I use what I feel to be upper end off the shelf rods with great results and can sling it 100+ on an average day.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

I have owned 4 surf rods since 1978, One being an old Browning 12ft heavy cork heavy everything good with 3 and 4oz but will toss 8 about 35 yrds got that rod for 10 dollar and had it re-wrapped once at old inlet good for my short distance casting at AI. I then bought a Fenwick Atlantic Stick 11ft funny this thing is rated up to 16oz! LOL! $125.00 1981, GREAT fishing pole!!! Spinner love it 5 oz and a chunk 14 lb test seeeya later boy's. One thing about that pole and thay dont produce them any more, is that the entire pole bends not only when you cast but when you get a hit on it when its sittin in the rod holder the dam thing is like a big arch never seen anything or felt anything like it before. When you get a good fish 15lb blue 15 lb up striper it bends so much you can hardly get it out of the rod holder,Will toss 8nbait 75yrds but it is tough. 2004 bought an Outcast Heaver from HO.Custom Spinning rod from Wayne DA MAN! Light as a feather will toss 3oz and a chunk out of site and even better with a 5oz and a chunk. 6 is about the limit yet I have tossed 8, I think the rod is bad to the bone and it should last me and someone else a lifetime without a warranty! 2005 Custom1509 Rainshadow conventional again from HO and Wayne not to leave Tres out great people!!! This rod is awesome 8nbait light weight and for me and Im still new to this conventional thing it is not hard to load. This rod will also be around when I have left this planet! Custom all the way if you need info on a rod builder let me know. $380.00 to $400.00 You might even get that Custom for around $300.00 if you ask the right people it might be used but none the less a far superior rod for your hard earned $$$$$$$$$$$$$$Ted


----------



## Guy F (Mar 2, 2004)

barty b said:


> Mr.Fitzgerald, Don't you already own 90% of the original stock of Try-beams? We'll have to see who is the first to get a new one.
> Pushcart,do the new ones have the adjustable counterweights in the butt cap as well?


Barty,

I've got some brown ones and silver ones, but I don't have any red or blue ones.

I've just been waiting for them to show up here in the states. If you get one first, I'd sure like to see it.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

My 35-405 Hatteras Balistic will be delivered on wed the 13.. Can't wait to throw it.. With the new modifications to this rod since last year should be awesome.... Can't wait to be the first one on the block with it... Sorry Guys had to do it.. We will have them in stock, but a lot of them are spoken for.. Sure we will be able to scratch up some more.. Won't be as cheap as they were last go round though.. JAM


----------



## Guy F (Mar 2, 2004)

JAM said:


> My 35-405 Hatteras Balistic will be delivered on wed the 13.. Can't wait to throw it.. With the new modifications to this rod since last year should be awesome.... Can't wait to be the first one on the block with it... Sorry Guys had to do it.. We will have them in stock, but a lot of them are spoken for.. Sure we will be able to scratch up some more.. Won't be as cheap as they were last go round though.. JAM



JAM,

You've got mail.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Since someone is adding Reels to this friendly discussion, I sold my 525 mag and replaced it with a Daiwa 30 mag. Reason you ask simple, holds more line, is a bigger reel that feels and fits the 1509 rod its on and has a knobby control for the magnets, I liked the 525 mag it was just not feelin right in my hands or on the rod, CLICKER SUCKS. Ted


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Stupid Question*

Ok don't laugh... I purchased the magnets (thinking about trying it on a SHA) and they are not labled n, or P. So how do I know if I'm putting thme in the right way..?



Redhorse said:


> Here Shagster...somebody shared this with me on the distance casting forum when I asked about magging my 545  . Havn't done it yet, but it sure looks simple  ! Hope it helps ya.
> 
> http://alamoareaanglers.homestead.com/MagGS.html
> 
> Very good thread by the way...keep it up guys!


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

THe Polarity of the magnets only matter if you are using more than one side by side. in which case you want an alternating pattern. It doesnt make a difference if it is NSN or SNS as long as it alternates. The easiest way to ensure that is to stack the magnets up, in this way you know that all the poles are aligned. Now as you take them off the stack flip every other one over. You will probably find that they will not sit side by side unless they are in that alternating order. Hope that helps.

John


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

I can't think of any reason to spend the money on a custom rod other than you can have it built to your exacting specifications or you want it to match the color of your reel. If you can find exactly what you want in a factory built rod (of great quality) i'd get that.

Breakaway, StCroix, Star, Lamaglas, Penn, etc.

$200-$350

Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I can't think of any reason to spend the money on a custom rod 
Maybe I'm missing something?

Distance  JAM


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Or maybe if ya like cork, foam or shrink tubing on your grip or could be ya like your reel seat at 28 3/4" or if ya know you will be throwing braid and ya want the best guides to last. Tons of reasons to have a custom built and if your going to be spending $350.00 on a rod that will get ya a custom.

Now saying all that I just bought a Breakaway HDX and all I have to do is get a reel seat put on it and I wil let ya know how I like it.


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

*Distance - Tell me more*

cork, foam, guides for braid...sounds like specs. like i said match to specs. you want. 

Distance however? interesting point. Not sure how a rod built by a guy in a shop can get more distance then a similar rod built in a factory as long as u r matching your reel, line, rigs to type of fishing. Could it just be the angler? I must say ive seen the boyz down in buxton throw some lead and im purty sure ive seen JAM himself a few times. How does custom affect distance? Ive seen Breakaway etc. achieve miracle miles as well.

And what about Ben Doer's Line of StCroix. maybe its all marketing.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

There is absolutely no doubt in my mind that me, Jam, Chuck and many more rodbuilders on here could build you a rod that will get you more distance than you could get with a production rod of any kind. It will also be lighter, balanced better, have better guides, the seat will be glued better, the grips will be better, the seat & grips will be how you want them, more attention to detail will be put into every aspect of the rod than an off the shelf rod. Try one from any of us and I think you'll see a dramatic difference.


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

Clyde said:


> There is absolutely no doubt in my mind that me, Jam, Chuck and many more rodbuilders on here could build you a rod that will get you more distance than you could get with a production rod of any kind. It will *also* be lighter, balanced better, have better guides, the seat will be glued better, the grips will be better, the seat & grips will be how you want them, more attention to detail will be put into every aspect of the rod than an off the shelf rod. Try one from any of us and I think you'll see a dramatic difference.


I am still designing my custom to my exacting specs and when i finish hopefully one of ya'll will build it for me with recommended modifications of course. Im thinking it will cost me around $500. I'm sure it will fish all around better, lighter, balance etc. For budgetary purposes gotta stick with the 2-300 range for now. Still begs the question why is it getting me *significantly* more distance? Is it the position of reel seat alone or all the factors combined described above. I do believe you... i just like to have too much info.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*heavers*

Loomis builds a nice factory Heaver. If you are going to talk about top of the line factory rods don't leave out Daiwa as well. The tri- beam is a strong casting rod.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Quality of the Graphite and more stringent standards..*

We could go out to the beach any time and I could show ya.. Take one of my 525's put it on a Tica or a Penn or an Okuma or a Cape Point Special and I give her h3ll.. @ the end of the cast we can put a black magic marker line. Then take the same reel put it on one of my customs and badabing 35 more yards past the black line... I believe its in the quality of the blank... Surf Rat is right the daiwa tri beams are execelent rods.. We have been working with the Daiwa engineers for the past 4 years to help them develope this rod.. I have a new Daiwa Ballistic on the way and can't wait to throw it... Most All factory rods are put together in china and they are of lesser quality componants.. JAM


----------



## Guy F (Mar 2, 2004)

Jam,

Any chance that one of your Daiwa engineers could get me a replacement *tip section *for a TRYBEAM 33-425???

Last year I bought a new-in-the-box 33-425 from another board member up around your area. 
Unfortunately, the tip section snapped on the third cast. (Through no fault of the seller)

I have another 33-425 that gets used every weekend so it was obviously a manufacturing defect in the tip section that failed.

I contacted Daiwa USA but they were unable to be of any assistance. However they did send me a nice T-Shirt.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*I'll ask our rep*

when I see him this week.. JAM


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*Shimano*

SHIMANO has its new line out.
And its a true brake it and they replace it.
Just take it back to where you got it and theres no qu/ asked.
The seller just gives you a new one.
And all he has to do is send them the pice that has the ratings on itbackto get his replacemet!!
So there should be no hassel on what went wrong!!
Not sure if they make a true heaver yet???
But if i was buying a factory rod i would look in to it.
The ones i seen so far are very nice!!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

There ain't no comparison to a custom. 

AB, the new Shimano Tiralejo looks nice. They were smart using Fuji Alconite guides, diamond shrink wrap and slide seat. I haven't thrown one yet. I wonder how they'll handle 8oz and a big head. The tip felt a little soft to me when I had one in my hands. They ain't cheap, either. 

I wish those big companies would look into making their heavers 12'6".

For a factory rod, the OM CPS is hard to beat. Again, I wish it was 12'6" - or even 13' - like the HDX. 

I'd be interested in checkinig out that new Daiwa Ballistic, too. Sounds like it's got potential.


----------



## Guy F (Mar 2, 2004)

AL,

The 33-425 was not designed as a heaver.

The tip section was 58 1/2 inches before it snapped. After it broke, I put a tip top guide on the remaining 31 inch tip section.

Now it will throw a Mini-Cooper and bait.


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*the return*

I havent used one yet even though MY BUDDY in local shop offerd to let me take one for a test drive. 
That bastage knows i,m a shimano JUNKIE !!! 
The part i realy like is the return part.
He told me know matter how i brake it!!!
All he dose is give a new one..
He told me all he has to do is send back a 18 in. pice where the ratings are he gets one back!!!
So if i run it over with the truck WITCH I HAVE DONE!!!  
As long as that part he needsand if its OK I,M OK!!!! 
I dont know if the full line is out yet??
B but tes it would be nice if the big guys started more rods in the 11ft.6in. to 13ft. range


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*next new rod*

I think the next new rod I BUY !!! will have to be an ocean master form bait shake!!!
after the way you guys talk about them I got to try one!!!


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

you dont necessarily get a custom rod because its better....meaning the parts are better

you get it because you custom fit it to what you want in a rod instead of settling for what a manufacturer makes 

if you want a custom rod fairly cheap build one yourself...i just started doing it and its not hard at all my first rod is just as good as any other custom rod it really isnt that difficult to learn...its more difficult to decide what components you want for your rod than to build it

the only major tools you need you can make and other than that youll need paint brushes and a desk to work on


----------

